# Are there anybody from SINGAPORE??? Where are you guys?



## Henias (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello everybody, anyone from Singapore?

I'm desperately looking for you people. I know probably gonna get ignored by you guys but I still hope you can give me the chance to be online friends w you guys and probably meet up seeing how this progress. I have been looking for people with the same problems but not with any luck.*

I'm 17 this year studying in a JC, I have been having SAD since I was 14 . I am always the quiet guy and plus I am socially awkward this makes me an easy target for bullies. I'm even laughed at whenever my face freezes when I'm awkwardly nervous. It just makes me more n more afraid putting myself in the spotlight and I became extremely self conscious, very un confident and afraid to make eye to eye contact with people. I'm just feel so tired fighting against my anxiety. I just hope to make some genuine friends. I'm also really afraid I'm forever alone and single, and when I die, nobody will give a damp about me. This is just how lonely I am ): Haha ):

I really hope to get to chat with one of you


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm from SG too, and you're not alone in this  I deal with severe SA and many such issues, kinda socially inept at this point. But i try not to force myself too much and let other people's negative judgment bother me. Afterall i'm also born a quiet and introverted person, if other people find that i'm boring, awkward or even "can't be bothered", so be it. 

Anyway since ur from JC, try not to let other people bring u down and distract u from ur studies, u still hv a bright future ahead, 
and at the end of the day, its not the amount of friends or the social life that counts, most important thing is u can rely on yourself. 
U hv my support, and if u need someone to chat with, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ilikefollows (Jul 4, 2013)

I am from US, but yes I have visited Singapore many times for business work. You can share and ask about your problem, may be I can help you.


----------



## ennieeverdeen (Feb 24, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi I have anxiety since I'm 14 too.


----------

